# New to this



## Griddleguy (Sep 24, 2021)

Hello all, brand new to this coffee adventure, always have been a coffee drinker and at one point wanted to try espresso, purchase a DeLonghi ec702 used it a couple times and tucked it away, probably due to inexperience lack of knowledge I lost interest because the coffee was in great, recently have been hooked on James Hoffman's YouTube channel and after watching his best machines under and under $500 and realizing modifications or anything I decided to take mine back out, so it's currently being cleaned, after some research sounds like there may be a couple modifications I can make to up my game, at this time I don't have the funds to get a proper grinder at least what I'm understanding is in the $250 range? Maybe not maybe somebody can help me out there . I understand there's Porter filter modifications that can be made what I've seen so far the modification process is definitely in my wheelhouse of expertise, at the moment I will have to purchase pre-ground espresso but we have a fantastic local coffee shop that roast their own coffee. Any advice from the expert will be a bunch of appreciated hopefully I have some fu on this site.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Griddleguy Welcome to the forum...


----------

